
Lessons learned from How to Win Friends and Influence People - mrkibo
http://blog.amplemarket.com/book-summary-how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people/
======
aabelha
I've always been intrigued about how consensually good this book is amongst
leaders in business/politics etc. Is there any other book with such a dominant
consensus?

~~~
vmorgulis
Maybe

\- The Prince:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prince](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prince)

\- The Art of War
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_War)

